# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijnlijk bultje

## gewoongeer

hoi ik heb sinds gisteren een klein doperwt grootte bultje rechts boven mijn rechter wenkbrouw, er zit een klein rood plekje op .. :Confused:  het lijkt ook een klein beetje als of ik gestoken ben, maar het jeukt niet, als ik er aan kom doet het pijn, het lijkt ook niet op een puistje. maar maak me er zorgen om, omdat ik vaak naar progammas kijk met enge ziektes enz, over beestjes die in je hoofd kruipen haha :Embarrassment:  ik hoop graag iets van tips ! 
groetjes gewoongeer

----------


## dotito

Weet je, je moet niet direkt het ergste denken,zou zeggen als het binnen een paar dagen niet weg is zou ik eens langs de Apotheek gaan die kunnen u meestal ook helpen.Moest het na een lange tijd nog niet weg zijn,zou ik langs de huisarts gaan, maar zorgen zou ik me nu zeker niet maken.Als er is iets is laat je het ons maken weten.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb ook weleens pijnlijke rode plekjes rond mijn wenkbrauwen. Soms is het een ontstoken haarvaatje of toch een puistje die nog bij lange na niet 'rijp' is.
Op mijn hoofdhuid heb ik ook vaak rode pijnlijke plekjes die soms iets afzakken en onder mijn haargrens uitkomen. Wat het precies is weet ik niet, maar het lijkt een soort vettigheid wat er in zit.

----------


## gewoongeer

het bultje werd steeds groter .. ontstoke kliertje zij de arts:P

----------


## Sefi

Gelukkig niks ernstigs dus. Wel vervelend, maar het gaat weer wel over.

----------

